# Offseason Quest for Depth not Kobe?



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Here is a different offseason approach. In case Kobe is not available for us.

First move
Trade Jahidi White, Clevelands pick, 3M$ cash to the Bobcats.

Second move
Draft the BPA

3. Estimated caproom ~20M$.

Sign the draftpick. Cap ~18M$.

Re-sign McDyess. Cap ~16M$.

Sign Stromile Swift. Cap ~11M$.

Sign Jamal Crawford. Cap ~6M$

Now it is getting interessting.

Possibility A
We drafted Big
Sign Quentin Richardon or Brent Barry Cap~1M$

We should look at a sign and trade to involve Casey Jacobsen, Jake Voshkul. Teams should be interessted since they are servicable, good guys, young and with short contracts. So it is a good deal instead of getting nothing.

Sign Vujanic. Cap ~0

McDyess/Lampe/Draftpick
Amare/Swift
Marion/Zarko
JJ/QRich
Crawford/Barbosa/Vujanic

Q-Rich would esentially backup the 1,2,3. Because JJ slides to PG or SF if he plays with Richardson.
Swift would be backing up Amare and McDyess on most days.

Possibility B
We draft small. Esentially our draftpick would replace Quentin Richardson in that scenario.

And the remaining caproom should be used to sign Dampier, Camby, Okur or Blount.
For example the Warriors could be interessted in sign and trading Dampier for Voshkul and Jacobsen.

Dampier/McDyess/Lampe/
Amare/Swift
Marion/Zarko
JJ/JR Smith
Crawford/Barbosa/Vujanic

Either way we go from no depth to having a good bench with a few excellent backups.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Pretty good ideas but I doubt you can only get one of these FAs you coveted. Swift, Q Rich, Crawford are all RFAs and their teams likely will match if they signed a contract starting in the neigbourhood of 5M. Rather than losing these players and getting nothing in return they can always trade these players once the waiting period expired. Furthermore, teams like the Nuggets can offer Q Rich more money and a chance to start.

I think Dampier is that one guy you should keep an eye on if the Kobe-attempt failed. I am not sure how Dampier can fit in with this team but he is not a bad role-playing Cs, although his asking price could be a little high.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

honestly, I dont think we should sign Kobe anyways, I think we should just keep the money, sign some good, veteran players, and just save the money for Amare and JJ.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

We don't need to save money for Amare and JJ. We can go over the cap to keep them.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

But then we will end up the in the same situation we were just in. Too much money and not enough money to go around.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Assuming I'm reading it right, I don't think you could get Crawford, Swift, or Richardson for a contract starting at $5 million per season. I'm sure all three will be able to get slightly better offers elsewhere. If for some reason they couldn't, I have to imagine that their old teams would match any deal starting at $5 million.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Phatdaddy. We only were in this situation because Penny Hardaway and Tom Gugliotta were not even close to earning half of the money they made.

Still we kept the high payroll for a long time.

Unless Amare and JJ blow out their knees we will not be in that situation.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

my quetsion is where are you getting the 20 Mil a year thing??

From the research I have done, The suns, AFTER GETTING RID OF WHITE, will have about 14 Mil. 

In all of your plans, Eisley is not included in any of them, and thats they only way we get to the 20 million dollor range...

As much as I hate to admit it, it looks like we will have to keep Howard "worse than Dan Langi" Eisley, and figure out a way around it. 

As for the plans, Ill have to agree with Mighty Reds, the suns, while very desirable, don't have a great shot at signing those guys. Especially someone like Q, while I LOVE HIM, and I think he would be AWESOME, for us, he would never sign here just to be a back up. SO therefor I would like to see the suns do this, incase we don't sign Kobe:

Pick a Ben Gordon, Josh Smith type player with our top pick, our and actually play them!

We have 12 million left, I say if Kobe isn't availble, throw a LOT at Q, hes 23 about to be 24, hes young athletic, and I think would be a GREAT addition to the suns. I say give him 8 Million a year, RIGHT OFF THE BAT, so the clippers would be weary of signing him, knowing they would lose ALL chance of landing Kobe. GO BIG OR GO HOME!!! with the remaingin 4 or 5 million we re-sign Mcdyess for 3-4 million a year and have him finish his Career here, and sign Milos, and bring him over ,
I want to see the suns devolp Lampe, He has shown signs of promise, and provides an AMazing 1-2, inside-outside game with Amare, or Mcdyess along side. Haveing this lineup this is what it would look like

PG- JJ, Milos
SG- Q, Barbosa, C J, Josh Smith
SF- Marion, Zarko, Josh smith,
PF- Amare, Mcdyess, Josh SMith
C- Lampe, Voskul

I think this lineup not only has Firepower, but has the Ability to bring home a Championship!!!

and While I have nothing Against Dampier, or Okur, I think this is simply the most logical, and while everyone is in the Kobe Sweepstakes, I say lets snatch up the goods, and build form there!!!


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

A lot of discussions make assumptions about where the cap will be set. Some say $45 while others say $47. It really does make a difference.

My best case alternative scenerio:

1. Cap is set at $47
2. White to Bobcats with a future pick
3. Dice for $2
4. Vujanic for $2
5. Draft Okafor with #1 - Biedrins if later

1. Sign Brent Barry - 3 years starting at $5
2. Sign Mark Blount - 4 years starting at $5


C - Blount, McDyess, Voskuhl, Lampe
PF - Stoudemire, Biedrins
SF - Marion, Carbakapa
SG - Johnson, Jacobsen
PG - Barry, Vujanic, Barbosa

This is 13 players (not counting Eisley), so someone will be on IR.

Blount has played very well the second half of the season and is a legitimate defense oriented center. He does not have the big reputation, but may be available at or about mid cap.

Brent Barry is still athletic enough to be a very good defender and is possibly the finest pure shooters in the NBA. He has a career shooting percentage of 46.3% and 40.7% beyond the arc. This year he is shooting 49.9% and 44.6% from beyond the arc. Signing Barry would me the end of the Suns having to play against zone defenses. Also he gets 5.7 assists per game and can be the Suns point guard until Barbosa and Vujanic are ready.

I see McDyess being the first option behind both Blount and Stoudemire.

This lineup may not win the championship, but it has the potential to be a strong playoff team next season. If one or two of the younger Suns improve as much as we hope, it could be a top team in just a couple of years although some of the players would be trade bait.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

If JJ is here, Q won't want to come off the bench.

I personally don't think Swift or Crawford would be good additions. Crawford is talented, but doesn't know what the hell he is; at this rate he'll be a Larry Hughes-type anomaly for his entire career. I wouldn't give him $6m right now. Swift is talented, but he is a PF.

I think they should go ahead w/ the Jahidi trade. I wish they could move Eisley's contract as well, and am sure they will if they get the opportunity.

I think PHX should make a serious run at Dampier. Marion, Amare, and Dampier would be a devastating frouncourt.

I think the Suns priorities this offseason should be:

1.) Kobe
2.) Dampier
3.) Whoever is left for cheap.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Dampier has not been playing the last week because of an injury. Again.

Dampier is not going to walk away from two years at $8.1 million and $8.9 million without a long term contract. The risk of signing Dampier is enormous.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Your are getting a lot of guys for bargain prices. 


Quentin Richardson or Brent Barry for 1 million?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Can you read?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Guys, if Kobe Byrant doesnt come to the Suns, Suns will be stuck in medicroity for the coming years.

A few things need to be done when Byrant does come to the Suns.

Trade both Marion and Joe Johnson for a servicable big men with defense and Tracy macGrady if he decides to leave.

To win a championship, here it's the starting line up.

C - decent defnesive minded.
PF - Amare (Must learn to be a great finisher and develop a consistant jumper)
SF - Tracy Mcgrady (Must have to take a much lesser role but needs to spend his energy on the defensive end)
SG- Kobe Byrant
PG - Alvin WIlliams type of players.


Suns in 2005 for sure!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

WTF?

My best guess is that Vlade will hook up with Zarko and Milos in Phoenix next summer at least. Divac fits into exactly what kind of big man they are looking for in FA. Big, veteran, smart and shooting touch.

C- Divac
PF-Amare
SF-Marion
SG-Kobe
PG-JJ


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> WTF?
> 
> My best guess is that Vlade will hook up with Zarko and Milos in Phoenix next summer at least. Divac fits into exactly what kind of big man they are looking for in FA. Big, veteran, smart and shooting touch.
> ...


BA, is that assuming Vlade signs for like $1m?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The Suns have 13-14M$ capspace right now. Minus what the draftpick would make if we kept it.

You can bank on it that they will at least free up another 6M$ by moving White or Eisley with our own pick or the Cavs future pick.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> Dampier has not been playing the last week because of an injury. Again.
> 
> Dampier is not going to walk away from two years at $8.1 million and $8.9 million without a long term contract. The risk of signing Dampier is enormous.


My bad. I was under the impression he was a F/A this season.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> My bad. I was under the impression he was a F/A this season.


Dampier is a player option, the same as Kobe, Camby, and Mark Blount. Dampier's situation is different than the others in that he has another two years on his contract while the others have only one.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> 
> 
> Dampier is a player option, the same as Kobe, Camby, and Mark Blount. Dampier's situation is different than the others in that he has another two years on his contract while the others have only one.


Gotcha. The Suns won't give Damp $9m/year.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Dampier will opt out and sign for less than what he makes.


If he doesn't opt out he will probably never get any big contract again and certainly not long term.

He will get something like 5 years starting at 5-6M$. That will pay him more than you could expect if he stays with the Warriors and tries to get a new contract in 2 years. If the CBA is even the same.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Dampier will opt out and sign for less than what he makes.
> 
> 
> ...


Has he said he wants out of Golden State?


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Dampier wants out of GS, but he also wants a lot of money.


----------

